# Concrete pad for 800 Amp Distribution Panel



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I am working at a large manufacturing facility installing an 800 Amp Distribution Panel. The other panels in the area all have a concrete pad that they are resting on, as well as being secured to the wall.
I've been through the prints and specs three times now, and nowhere does it call for any trade to put a concrete pad under the panel. Is there a building code requiring a pad for a panel? We talked on Friday about just securing it to the wall "high enough to get a broom under". Can somebody point me to a standard that may address this?
Thanks you! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

Tallest breaker centerline can't be over 6' 7" 240.24(A). Code doesn't tell you what you can do...it tells you what you can't do - normally.


----------



## tweak (Oct 3, 2010)

I did find that in the NEC, but thank you for pointing it out. I didn't know if there was a different standard/code to look into is why I had put it into another section. Thanks!


----------



## Rockyd (Apr 22, 2007)

You can't know what you don't know... smart play to ask:thumbsup:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Around here we call them 'housekeeping' pads but they are voluntary.

They are a nice way to keep the bottom of the gear dry if there is any chance of water being spilled in the room.


----------

